# Photo Slideshow in einem Browser?



## Guest (5. Jun 2005)

Hallo

Ich versuche zum ersten Mal mittels Java eine PhotoCD mit Slideshow zu generieren und kommt nicht mehr weiter. Ich habe folgende Probleme:

1) Darstellen von zwei unterschiedlichen Formaten mittels Switch - case Fall

2) Geschwindigkeit (54 Fotos so à ein Mega...) <- ist aber nicht sooo wichtig

```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Style-Type" content="text/css">
<link rel=stylesheet type="text/css" href="style.css"> 

<title>Slideshow</title>
<SCRIPT language="JavaScript"> 
<!--

/* define image width and height */





/* define image urls */

if (document.images)
 {

     pic1= new Image;
     pic1.src="01.jpg";  
     pic2= new Image;
     pic2.src="02.jpg";
     pic3= new Image;
     pic3.src="03.jpg";
     pic4= new Image;
     pic4.src="04.jpg";  
     pic5= new Image;
     pic5.src="05.jpg"; 
     pic6= new Image;
     pic6.src="06.jpg";  
     pic7= new Image; 
     pic7.src="07.jpg";
     pic8= new Image;
     pic8.src="08.jpg";
     
     pic9= new Image;
     pic9.src="09.jpg";  
     pic10= new Image;
     pic10.src="10.jpg";
     
     pic11= new Image;
     pic11.src="11.jpg";

     pic12= new Image;
     pic12.src="12.jpg";  
     pic13= new Image;
     pic13.src="13.jpg";
 
     pic14= new Image;
     pic14.src="14.jpg";  
     pic15= new Image; 
     pic15.src="15.jpg";
     pic16= new Image;
     pic16.src="16.jpg";

     pic17= new Image;
     pic17.src="17.jpg";

     pic18= new Image;
     pic18.src="18.jpg";
     pic19= new Image;
     pic19.src="19.jpg";
     pic20= new Image;
     pic20.src="20.jpg";  
     pic21= new Image;
     pic21.src="21.jpg"; 
     pic22= new Image;
     pic22.src="22.jpg";  
     pic23= new Image; 
     pic23.src="23.jpg";
     pic24= new Image;
     pic24.src="24.jpg";  
     pic25= new Image;
     pic25.src="25.jpg";
     pic26= new Image;
     pic26.src="26.jpg";
     pic27= new Image;
     pic27.src="27.jpg";  
     pic28= new Image;
     pic28.src="28.jpg"; 
     pic29= new Image;
     pic29.src="29.jpg";  
     pic30= new Image; 
     pic30.src="30.jpg";
     pic31= new Image;
     pic31.src="31.jpg";
     pic32= new Image;
     pic32.src="32.jpg";  
     pic33= new Image;
     pic33.src="33.jpg";
     pic34= new Image;
     pic34.src="34.jpg";
     pic35= new Image;
     pic35.src="35.jpg";  
     pic36= new Image;
     pic36.src="36.jpg"; 
     pic37= new Image;
     pic37.src="37.jpg";  
     pic38= new Image; 
     pic38.src="38.jpg";
     pic39= new Image;
     pic39.src="39.jpg";
     pic40= new Image;
     pic40.src="40.jpg";  
     pic41= new Image;
     pic41.src="41.jpg";
     pic42= new Image;
     pic42.src="42.jpg";
     pic43= new Image;
     pic43.src="43.jpg";  
     pic44= new Image;
     pic44.src="44.jpg"; 
     pic45= new Image;
     pic45.src="45.jpg";  
     pic46= new Image; 
     pic46.src="46.jpg";
     pic47= new Image;
     pic47.src="47.jpg";
     pic48= new Image;
     pic48.src="48.jpg";  
     pic49= new Image;
     pic49.src="49.jpg";
     pic50= new Image;
     pic50.src="50.jpg";
     pic51= new Image;
     pic51.src="51.jpg";  
     pic52= new Image;
     pic52.src="52.jpg"; 
     pic53= new Image;
     pic53.src="53.jpg";  
     pic54= new Image; 
     pic54.src="54.jpg";
     

    
 }    

var pics= new Array(54) 
   pics[0]=pic1.src;
   pics[1]=pic2.src;
   pics[2]=pic3.src;
   pics[3]=pic4.src;
   pics[4]=pic5.src;
   pics[5]=pic6.src;
   pics[6]=pic7.src;
   pics[7]=pic8.src;
   pics[8]=pic9.src;
   pics[9]=pic10.src;
   pics[10]=pic11.src;
   pics[11]=pic12.src;
   pics[12]=pic13.src;
   pics[13]=pic14.src;
   pics[14]=pic15.src;
   pics[15]=pic16.src;
   pics[16]=pic17.src;
   pics[17]=pic18.src;
   pics[18]=pic19.src;
   pics[19]=pic20.src;
   pics[20]=pic21.src;
   pics[21]=pic22.src;
   pics[22]=pic23.src;
   pics[23]=pic24.src;
   pics[24]=pic25.src;
   pics[25]=pic26.src;
   pics[26]=pic27.src;
   pics[27]=pic28.src;
   pics[28]=pic29.src;
   pics[29]=pic30.src;
   pics[30]=pic31.src;
   pics[31]=pic32.src;
   pics[32]=pic33.src;
   pics[33]=pic34.src;
   pics[34]=pic35.src;
   pics[35]=pic36.src;
   pics[36]=pic37.src;
   pics[37]=pic38.src;
   pics[38]=pic39.src;
   pics[39]=pic40.src;
   pics[40]=pic41.src;
   pics[41]=pic42.src;
   pics[42]=pic43.src;
   pics[43]=pic44.src;
   pics[44]=pic45.src;
   pics[45]=pic46.src;
   pics[46]=pic47.src;
   pics[47]=pic48.src;
   pics[48]=pic49.src;
   pics[49]=pic50.src;
   pics[50]=pic51.src;
   pics[51]=pic52.src;
   pics[52]=pic53.src;
   pics[53]=pic54.src;

   

var numpics=2;
var thenum=0;
imgName="img1";

function change_it()
{
  if (document.images)
	{ switch (thenum) {
	
	  case "0": 
//	  case "10": 
//	  case "12": 
//	  case "13": 
//	  case "17": 
	  
		document.write("[img]"+pics[thenum]+"[/img]\n");
		break;
	  default: 
		document.write("[img]"+pics[thenum]+"[/img]\n");




		break;
	} 
	setTimeout('change_it2()',8000); }
  }

function change_it2()
 {
         var x=0;
         thenum+=1;
         document[imgName].src=pics[thenum];
         x+=1;
         setTimeout('change_it2()',8000);

} 



//-->
</SCRIPT>
</head>

<body>

<div class="image">
<table border="1" align="center">
<tr>
<td> 
<SCRIPT language="JavaScript">
<!--
change_it()
//-->
</SCRIPT> 
</td> 
</tr>
</table>

</div>



</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Guest (5. Jun 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Guest (5. Jun 2005)

das ich Java und Java Script verwechselt habe :roll: 

aber wenn mir jemand

a) ein entsprechendes Forum sagen kann an das ich mich wenden kann 

oder

b)   mir trotzdem weiterhelfen könnte..?   

Thx


----------



## Guest (5. Jun 2005)

Ich meld mich nochmal

Warum arbeitet ihr für all die Verwirrten nicht mit einem JavaScript Forum zusammen..? Weil die Fragen in dem Teil Eures Forums sind ja wohl auf dem Abstellgleis...

Nichts für Ungut und Sorry noch einmal...


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Jun 2005)

Das haben wir schon im Chat diskutiert. Wir suchen einen passenden Partner.
Und auf dem Abstellgleis würde ich nicht sagen. Es gibt hier im Forum Mitglieder, die auch JavaScript beherrschen.
Nur sind das eben nicht sehr viele. :wink: 

Eine SlideShow auf CD lässt sich wunderbar mit Nero erzeugen. Brenne dazu alle Fotos als SVCD.


----------



## Guest (5. Jun 2005)

Nero: Geht nicht, weil im Java*Script* eben noch ein bisserl mehr sein wird, als nur PhotoCD. Song im Hintergrund, Copyright...

JavaScript Forum: Wie wär's mit forum.jswelt.de dort treib ich mich zur Zeit gerade rum..

bye


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (8. Jun 2005)

Also ich bin bei masterportal24.com. Das ist ein Forum für alles zum Thema Webdesign. Hat den Vorteil, dass man ja auch mal andere Fragen hat.... Das Forum kann ich auch nur weiterempfehlen.

MfG
M.A.


----------



## Marc-André Aßbrock (8. Jun 2005)

So, jetzt zu deinem Problem: Mit "Format" meinst du die Größe, oder? Dann gib sie einfach nicht an! Dann wird das Bild automatisch in der normalen Größe angezeigt!

Und noch was: Warum legst du einzelne Grafikobjekte an und arbeitest dann nur mit dem Array, in dem die Verweise stehen? Warum lässt du nicht die Zeilen 22-135 weg und schreibst ab jetztige Zeile 142 die Adressen? Wenn sie alle durchnummeriert sind kannst du die Tipparbeit aber auch von einer Schleife machen lassen.
Und was machen die break;-Anweisungen bei dir?

MfG
M.A.


----------

